# OK, What is the value, 1954 Browning auto-5, "sweet six



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

What do you folks think its worth?........1954, no Vent. Rib......sweet 16 gauge, Conditon, is Very good......some minor pitting on reciever, wood is almost ......almost excellent. A ding on the "slot" on the reciever......other than that a complete peach............has not been hunted with much, but a little it looks like. .............Minor wear.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Looked at one about a month ago very clean and spotless. Owner whated $800.00 he settle for $675.00. Just thought I would share this with you.
Very good gun if you like the style I do not but I know a lot of people that do. Make sure that the stock is not split I have heard that they are very hard to find. This would affect the value by as much as 1/2 according to my uncle.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

http://www.gunbroker.com/auction/ViewIt ... em=7523246

Not sure if this is apples to apples but there is a Belgian 16 on gunbroker.com that is currently going for $450 (see the above link). In the completed auctions, range seems to be from $350 to $750.

Also, I have a Japanese version 2 3/4" 12 gauge with VR and nice wood if anybody is interested.


----------

